# A Special Thanks!!!



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

On behalf of the birds here at the sanctuary, we would like to express our heartfelt thanks and gratitude to the Jane Goodall Institute for a 2022 Aviary Grant !!! The Pandemic has been hard on everyone but small nonprofit animal sanctuaries have had it particularly rough. From no visitors to no volunteers to no funding, it has been nothing but belt tightening to survive these past couple years. Meanwhile, of course the animals are still here and still dependent upon us for their health and care! The dog and cat shelters tend to have a slightly higher public profile but no-kill bird, equine and other animal sanctuaries have suffered, not to mention the wildlife rehabilitators. It's certainly not about the size of a small grant or small donation, it's the thoughts and intentions that count so much and give us the courage to continue. I keep thinking that it's been twenty-two years since we started rescuing horses and became a wildlife rehabilitator. I wouldn't be able to live with myself if the sanctuary failed during the pandemic. I remind our animal loving patrons that ten dollars is still ten dollars, it's a bag of All Flock, it's a bag of senior horse feed, it's one-sixth of a 1400 pound round hay bale. So again, a special shout out to the Jane Goodall Institute and a special thanks to everyone who is part of our mission and the Fossil Ledges Community!
--Peace and Gratitude, Dr. Lynn


----------

